# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  LED/Halogen

## 2x4

SLowly doing up the outdoor entertaining area, and quite like the look of a glowing pool of an evening.
The pool is an inground concrete thing with no light at the moment. Just after peoples opinions on the different light options for a submersed fitting.  Not too concerned about power consumption, would just like a good quality light.
50000litre(ish)  around 9mtrs x 4mtrs.
Any comments appriciated.
Cheers.

----------


## 2x4

Well.....wasnt sure what to do with all the replies,so went a brought an LED changing colour light. Installed and operational. Looks absolutely awesome of an evening.
Everyone should have one.

----------


## acejas

Any pics and info on what lights you bought? 
Cheers

----------


## 2x4

Spa electrics is the brand of LED fitting. Only one in the pool. Lights it up pretty good, another one would not be a bad thing, but I do love my lighting at the moment.
Photos? ........check out there website. Looks the same,the pool colour anyways, just wish my house looked similar to some of the ones in their gallery.

----------


## acejas

is it fixed to the pool, or retrofitted or floating? 
I have an old light that I dont know where teh wiring goes to. I guess Ill have to dig

----------


## shellac

> Spa electrics is the brand of LED fitting. Only one in the pool. Lights it up pretty good, another one would not be a bad thing, but I do love my lighting at the moment.
> Photos? ........check out there website. Looks the same,the pool colour anyways, just wish my house looked similar to some of the ones in their gallery.

  Which model did you get?

----------

